

Face++ shows more evidence of innovation from China  - DanaeWong
http://pando.com/2013/12/17/face-shows-more-evidence-of-innovation-from-china-aside-from-that-moon-landing/

======
djulius
Innovation from China :

"co-founded by a PhD candidate on leave from Columbia University, a former
Microsoft engineer, and someone from Beijing’s Tsinghua University"

Try again.

~~~
jotm
I only found the name of that PhD candidate - Qi Yin. So I'm guessing the US
is doing what it's been doing best in recent times - teaching foreign
students, then sending them home because "Americans need jobs". That reaaaally
has to change, and soon...

~~~
djulius
French here, same things happens here to a lesser extent. The fact that
foreign don't have to pay fees (as well as the local), lots of foreign
students come here and go home once they completed their studies.

~~~
jotm
A shame - if they were given the opportunity to work or start a business right
away without going through heaps of bureaucracy, everyone would benefit in the
long run. As it is, many don't have a choice but to return to [insert
underdeveloped country] and try their luck there...

------
Irishsteve
Face.com did the same type of thing. Facebook bought them. I don't buy into
the concept that Chinese companies don't innovate. But if I did agree with the
statement, this post does nothing more than show more 'ripping off of western
ideas by China'

------
nemothekid
I think Google is already the Google of face search. I remember Eric Schmidt
talking about how they already built the technology to do this, but they
didn't release it ([http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/01/facial-
recognition-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/01/facial-recognition-
google_n_869583.html)).

In any case it was only a matter of time before it came out of pandora's box.

------
Eye_of_Mordor
China: a generation full of hope

US: the lost generation

talk about role reversal...

------
adamnemecek
Can anyone think of legitimately useful applications of face recognition
software?

~~~
nl
Seriously? Is that a legitimate question?!

Face recognition is one of the most human traits. Making it into software
humanises anything that that uses it.

What about that awkward situation where you forget someone's name?

Building on that, auto linking twitter/linkedin profiles with people at
networking events or conferences

Auto attendance monitoring at school/work?

Indexing TV shows/movies/online videos by who was on the screen at any given
time?

Retail analytics, to track who keeps coming back to look at the same thing
every day?

Automatic scene extraction for action cams, where it scan hours of footage
from multiple cameras for scenes with the same person?

"best scene" generation for videos, where it software synthesizes new video
scenes from footage of multiple people and stitches together new scenes.

I could keep editing this comment and thinking up new ideas for hours. Face
recognition has to be one of the most exciting pieces of technology available.

------
jotm
Time for some makeup that distorts your face on camera.

